# Sweet gums dying very fast



## DeanBrown3D (Aug 19, 2006)

My neighbor's sweet gums are healthy one month, then (same summer) all the leave let go and its dead. There are many grub markings on the tree where the bark has fallen off. 

Its spreading too. Anyone know what this could be and what to do about it?

Thanks

Dean


----------



## begleytree (Aug 20, 2006)

Around here, gums dying off would be considered a blessing.
-Ralph


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Aug 20, 2006)

He he around here I'm the only one with a large-doored wood furnace, so I get all the wood Burns pretty well too.


----------



## begleytree (Aug 20, 2006)

sounds like a win-win. He loses the nasty gumballs and you get free wood
-Ralph


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Aug 20, 2006)

I get around 3 giant sacks of bedding from the parallel cuts if the tree is too big though. Another win-win for the bunnies on free-cycle.


----------

